# Airplane propeller balancer



## FanMan (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm preparing to do some rework on an airplane propeller but need a way to balance it, the balancer I had was for a different hub size, so I had to make a new one.










No, I didn't make the little tripod base thing just for this, that would have been way too much unnecessary machining... it was a part for a machine I designed some years ago that got redesigned, but I couldn't bear to throw it away, knew it'd come in useful some day... and it did!.


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 26, 2020)

what size prop?


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 26, 2020)

Neat balancer btw.  I buy c.f. props and assume they are factory balanced.


----------



## FanMan (Feb 26, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> what size prop?



74x47


----------



## FanMan (Feb 26, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> Neat balancer btw.  I buy c.f. props and assume they are factory balanced.



It was balanced when I bought it, but I need  to rework it to reduce  the  pitch a little so it will need to be rebalanced  after that.


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 26, 2020)

Oh jeeze,  big prop.   I use 28" - 33" props for model airplanes.


----------



## Flyinfool (Feb 26, 2020)

I have yet to buy any prop at any price that did not need a bit of balancing. Some were real close, probably good enough, but not perfect. 

Pretty much anything that spins I will balance.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 26, 2020)

I build balsa props, 6" to 17" , then also about 10" to 24" with a hardwood hub and hinges to fold back when power goes off. My boss tells me I've made over 2,000 in the past four years. I don't finish them just machine to pitch, buyer forms the airfoil. and finishes them. I attempt to balance them, but since they're not finished It's a waste of my time.


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 27, 2020)

Flyinfool said:


> I have yet to buy any prop at any price that did not need a bit of balancing. Some were real close, probably good enough, but not perfect.
> 
> Pretty much anything that spins I will balance.




 I stick a Falcon/Mejzlic prop on and go fly.  I know you are correct though.


----------



## FanMan (Feb 27, 2020)

I used to check the balance on R/C props back in the day, my old Du-Bro prop balancer  is probably in a drawer  somewhere, but I don't recall them being out much.  When I was flying paramotors balancing was a must, we were constantly  sanding dings out and if they weren't perfect the vibration  would lead to cracks in the exhaust.  

In this case rebalancing will be a must as I'm going to take a significant amount of material off while repitching it, then it will need revarnishing.  I'm trying to pick up another 100 rpm to improve my climb performance, hoping get at least the same performance I had with the metal propeller, which I wanted to remove for several reasons.


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 27, 2020)

Much more important when your @ss is on the line.......


----------



## FanMan (Feb 27, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> Much more important when your @ss is on the line.......


True.


----------

